# Cloud Racer



## Roman

He's so beautiful and cute! What color is he? 

That last picture he's like "...really?..." lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## farmpony84

They registered him Dun but he has an odd Taupe color to his eyes so it's _possible_ that he could shed out grulla. His sire and grandsire are both grullas. In fact, his granddam is also a grulla (on his fathers side) I'm hoping he's a buckskin color...?

I'm going to register him FQHA and ABRA as well but I geuss he'll be temporary until he sheds out and I can prove he is a buckskin or a dun although, grulla would be eligible as well.


----------



## farmpony84

I played with him for a little while today but it got dark really quick. I sacked him out a little with my jacket and then spun it around either side of him. He wasn't happy about it but he dealt with it. I also picked up all four feet and leaned a little on him. He got some heavy hugs around the neck and then I stood in front of him and did a little jig. I jumped and flapped and kicked and irritated him but not enough to make him stop grazing while I held his lead rope.

I shook his little tail and patted his bottom. I knew he was a little cow hocked when I got him but he looked a little more so then I originally thought so I'll have to have the farrier out sooner then later. His feet are a little long but since he's 70 years old I really want him to hold his feet up really well. He's definitely getting there.

I have an appointment with the vet to have him gelded next week so I thought I'd check under there to see if he has dropped... I can't tell. I felt down there but he doesn't feel any different then a gelding to me so I'm worried we might not be able to geld him... He'll have to get his shots anyway.


----------



## SummerShy

Grulla is my favorite color, bar none. (Hehe.)

He's a gorgeous boy. You'll do great things with him.


----------



## farmpony84

I probably won't do daily updates as time go's on but today we tied. And it went well. I only tied him for a few minutes. Ten maybe but he just sort of stood there, maybe a little irritated... We also walked the ring a few times, cross the ground poles a couple times, grazed a little... picked up the feet and desensitized...

I keep waiting for him to bust a move or throw a tantrum but so far he's just a slow moving thinker....


----------



## farmpony84

Well....

Today was a dream to start. We headed down the driveway and back and then around the ring a few times. We stopped and backed and learned to move away from pressure... 

I leaned on his left side, put my arm all the way over his back and just hung with him. Then went over to the right side. He wanted to move away but I kept moving with him. He got made and kicked towards me so I snatched his halter and said eh-eh. He pinned his little ears and charged me so I stepped forward and pushed him away. He jerked hard and rope burned my fingers. I forced him across the ring and then stood still while her ran to the right and the left of me but he never charged me again. I let him be while he had his little fit. The entire thing took about 5 minutes but my whole body was shaking when it ended because I'm a wuss on the ground.

Once he settled I stood with him a few minutes until I felt calm enough to begin again. I laid my hand on his right side. He stood. I scratched his back on the right side and then laid my hand again. He stood. I leaned a little pressure and he stood. I scratched his back and patted him then moved on to another exercise. I came back and laid my hand on the right side several times with very little reaction.

I hit his back legs with the lead line and he kind of kicked at it. Not at me but at the lead line so I got my Clinton Anderson stick and wrapped it around his front and back legs until he quit reacting to it. 

Then I tied him for about 10 minutes while I cleaned his pen and then I clipped his little nose, picked his front feet and then tapped at his back feet with the hoof pick while I held them. He only lets me hold the back ones for about a minute so we are still working that.

I sprayed his mane w/ conditioner and groomed him really well before feeding him dinner and putting him to bed. I need to order him a blanket. I wonder how well that's going to go over????


----------



## farmpony84

I was supposed to have him gelded today but the weather was poopie so the vet cancelled on me. We are now scheduled for next week.

He was a little goofy today because of the weather and since I had him in a stall all day but I worked him a little anyway. He was a little mouthy because I think I've been over treating so... backing off on the treats.

I wiped him down with a towel and groomed him and then turned and backed. I took a leadrope and started swatting his legs with it because when I walked passed him I saw a little cowkick, like going for a fly not actually aiming but it was enough to **** me off. He got all attitude so whenever he tried to intimidate me I backed him up but I'm not sure I was doing the rope wiggle thing right so I need to go watch some videos to see how people are doing it. I did get him to back and he licked his lips so I made my point.

We did some tie work and he was a brat. Pawing and pulling back. I don't actually tie him yet since he is only 6 months and I don't want him to hurt himself. Instead I weave the rope in between the stall bars. Regular pulling doesn't loosen them but if he sits back the rope will give. I stood in the stall and pulled the rope back if it got too lose. After about five minutes he was licking his lips and standing so I ended the session. I through him out for a minute while I prepared feed and then brought him back in. I took my handy stick and whipped at his back feet while he ate. after a few minutes he stopped cow kicking.

I don't know what I'm doing... I try to keep his sessions short and sweet but I also try to end on a win. He seems so sweet... I hate feeling like I'm being mean to him but I know I have to do these things... It's funny, I lost so much sleep over Riley because he scared the crap out of me with his intimidation factors... This one doesn't seem to try to intimidate. He gets upset and begs me to stop but only tries to be scary once in a while and as long as I have the right reaction he backs down quick.

I did notice today when my husband got home and was being silly with the camero in the driveway that he got a little nervous and was trying to get into my lap so I had to do a little my space session but he figured it out quick enough... 

I went ahead and set up a time frame to drop him off at a trainer in July/August for his yearling boot camp. I'm getting so much more brave and confident with the ground skills but only in a controlled environment. I do small things so that I know I can handle the reaction. I'm not sure I can do the round pen work on my own so I will seek help for that. It sucks because the trainer is 2 hours away but after trusting the wrong people with Riley, I need someone I can trust and this is my sister in laws trainer. She trusts her and has had her horses with her for maybe 6 years now. She is doing boot camp on her yearling now so... I feel good about it.

So... I never have a great happy happy feeling about my training sessions because of my confidence issues but... I see little improvements with this dude daily so I think I'm doing things right. I've had him about 3 weeks now....


----------



## tinyliny

dont second guess yourself so much. I would guess that the only thing you can do wrong is be overly harsh , or be overly indulgent. sounds like you are taking the middle road, and things are going well.


----------



## smrobs

Jen, it sounds to me like you are doing great so far. He looks like a little darling (in spite of the bratty weanling antics LOL).

As for his color, he is definitely a skin, either buckskin or brownskin. I can't see his dorsal stripe well enough to decide if he is also a dun or whether it's just countershading. I'd lay odds he's going to be a stunning deep gold color in the summer when he's slicked off.


----------



## SouthernTrails

He is a cute little guy, seems to be doing well, especially considering has was not handled a lot before you got him :wink:

.


----------



## farmpony84

I put some feed bags out with him the other day and he ran over and pounced on them and played with them so I gave him a tarp. It's shredded... at least we know he isn't one to spook over nonsense! He is interesting, he doesn't like me to throw the hay over the fence or into the stall. The first time I did it he really jumped. Ever since he would see me coming and just slowly walk away until I tossed the hay and then he'd come back. Now he takes about three steps from wherever I'm throwing the hay and then comes back. I don't think he's afraid of it anymore, now I think it's more that he just doesn't like it being thrown at him.

I've worked so hard at making him face me and not turn his but to him that when I went behind him to scratch his butt he kept turning to face me. Oh well... I prefer that anyway!


----------



## IndianaJones

I feel ya on the growing and teaching...I have a coming 7 month old. Just don't be afraid to treat him like a horse. I think people "baby" the babies too much and they learn bad habits.

He will grow and develop and think up new stuff EVERY WEEK to try to be the top dog. You have to just remind him that you are his leader...and the more you guide him the stronger your bond will be. 

Mine is always coming up with something new ... and some days I just walk away huffing. When he was 4 months...his mom shoved hay out of a bucket onto the ground so I was scooping it up, and he pinned his ears and bared his teeth. The best response I could have was to crack him a good one...and I held him (chased him out and held him off) out in his paddock until he faced me and licked his lips politely with ears forward. He never did it again. I won't tell you that disciplining my foal didn't break my heart...I was super down on myself about it. I knew it had to happen tho.

My boys more recent "thing" was to turn away from me when I went into the barn to visit him...bend his head away and then eventually turn away (but not actually go anywhere, just look over his shoulder)...well I tell ya...if I don't get a soft face and ears we're going to work! If I so much as see a hip pointed in my direction he's going to be moving out. That guarantees me two eyes and a happy face always. 

Stay strong and good luck


----------



## farmpony84

When he is in his stall do I snap his butt until he faces me? He faces me in the paddock always but in the stall he'll put his head out the dutch door and ignore me. She I snap his but until he faces me?

Today I was backing him, just backing two or three steps and making him stand there, brought him forward and backed him. A couple times he ignored me when he realized I had a carrot in my pocket (no mare carrots!). I snatched on the halter a little and then swung the lead as I said back back. He licked his lips but I'm not sure if that was submission or if he just happened to lick them. I'm hoping it was submission because I felt like I won. 

I have been using my nylon halter but I think he has the pressure release down enough that I can put the rope halter on him. I have a feeling my back will be a lot better with that halter...


----------



## smrobs

I would start with just trying to smooch or cluck at him to see if he will turn around. If he continues to ignore you, yep, I'd start swinging the rope at his butt. Gently at first, of course, but harder if he doesn't move it away from you.


----------



## farmpony84

cool. That was my thought. He will turn with me clucking or shaking the halter but it takes a few minutes. It's not immediate. In the paddock it's pretty fast. He's definitely more comfortable in the paddock.


----------



## IndianaJones

Just keep in mind...always start super small and grow from there. Noise first, cluck etc...clap your hands etc and the second you get a positive response back off and release that pressure  I usually start with a cluck...and if I need to, move to a clap...he now turns like "Oops! Hey Hi there!"


----------



## farmpony84

I started off by thinking I was way behind because my guy wasn't halter broke until I got him but after all the things I've read I'm not feeling as behind. It's interesting how people think they should be handled, such as from day one etc.

I'm ok with slow as long as it sticks. A few people told me they had their horses trained to tie by this age but the more I read, the more I think I'm just fine doing it the way I'm doing it. He's only 6 months so my tying with the rope weaved into the bars so that it will give and only doing it for five to ten minutes I think is just fine. I even read that you aren't supposed to hard tie them until they are of riding age...

anyway. I am just glad there are people on this forum that can help!!!


----------



## IndianaJones

I tie mine here and there...started in his pasture with bike tubes around a tree...let him feel that when he moved around but he stood there like "so"? I brought him into the barn and did some soft tying with no issue and now I can cross tie him for grooming. I think it's all by feel (vs by the book).... and mine was handled from birth by two small children ( I got him and his mom at 1.5 months). I have a leg up in being handled....but in some cases it works against me in politeness, so I have MORE work there.


----------



## farmpony84

I think as he gets more comfortable with me he'll start giving me more issues. Last night he kept crowding me when I was grooming so I would push him back but he was almost ignoring me so I took a crop and used the handle to push him back. I would push him back and make him stand then pull him forward with a kiss and pet his face. Then I'd say back-back and push him back. I had to use the crop each time because he was really kind of ignoring me and not giving me his full attention. It was feeding time so that was part of it.

He would also try to kind of walk away from me so I would pull him towards me (to face me) and then ask him to back-back. He didn't want to stand back and kept trying to come forward or walk away but after about 5 minutes he was licking his lips and standing until I called him forwards so I quit.

I hope I don't quit too soon because I've been quitting as soon as he shows me submission. Wonder if I should keep going a few minutes after?


----------



## IndianaJones

They have a short attention span...so don't put too much pressure on him or yourself for that matter! What I think is...we have to come up with reasonable lessons for these little guys that don't wreck the curiosity, but also teach them something new. Mine is fussy in the barn too...doesn't stand super still. Is busy trying to sniff me or my clothes...and looking around. Kids are kids. 

Backing is a good lesson tho! We do a bunch of it...including a little chicken wing action if I'm leading and he pushes up too close. I lead out...make sure he's paying attention, stop and back up toward him quickly (using a flapping motion of my arms if he doesn't move backward) We practice that within reason...I don't want him afraid to lead, but I also want some space. It keeps him paying attention to me instead of off in never never land.

I also have taught him circling (10 min tops)...not lunging per say as it's only a walk...but I'm teaching him to depend on a cue rather than on pressure. I can get him to yield his back end on a motion and move off in the direction I point. We switch directions a few times...and then do some backing. (yo yo game if you follow Parelli) 

I use tarps on the ground...which he stomps the dust out of....balls, cones etc....feed bags in his stall since he was a kid too. All kinds of things to teach them to grow with confidence


----------



## farmpony84

It was another cold and rainy day. It's dark by the time I get home now and I don't have lights in my ring although I think my brother is going to put some out. He's been having issues with his agility dogs not wanting to train at his house so he brings them to my house and he wants lights. He may run some.

I was going to leave Cloud out tonight because he is getting gelded in the morning but it started raining so I brought him in. I stuck him in his stall w/out a halter and we did a little come and back routine. He is definitely getting it. I wiggle my finger and say back and he backs. I say whoa and he waits until I cluck then he comes forward... I rub his head and then send him back. I will slip a treat in on occasion as well but I'm really worried I'll get him nibbly.

I am starting to get confident...


----------



## tinyliny

good work~~~!!!


----------



## farmpony84

No gelding today, it was raining? Again. My place is a swamp! He did get his shots though and the vet said she was really impressed with his behavior so i was feeling REALLY good but whn I fed him tonight he was all baby not wanting to behave at all. Tomorrow I am turning him out with pistol. Let's hope I can catch him whn I want!


----------



## farmpony84

I've come to realize that the fifteen minutes a day that you spend with a weanling isn't necessarily fifteen minutes in a halter and lead rope but more, fifteen minutes of daily things. For instance, today was the first time I cleaned his stall with him in it. Now, I have been cleaning his pen with him in it but he has room to walk away so he never feels crowded. I decided to change things up a bit today. I fed him in his stall so that I could turn him out with Pistol. I had to put Riley in the other paddock with his mother and the Blue and Sierra. They are busy re teaching him all the manners he lost being king of the herd in the other paddock.

Cleaning the stall with Cloud in it wasn't too bad. I picked all around him but did not pick under his belly because he did so well I didn't want to turn it into a bad experience. I could tell he was nervous because of the way his ears followed me but there was no pinning and no threatening.

Once he finished his dinner I pulled him out of his stall and groomed him real quick. Then I put him out in the paddock. He wasn't sure what to think being in that paddock all alone. He was very nervous so I went out and kept him company for a few minutes. That is when I realized that he keeps his proper distance from me. He walks up to me then takes a step or two back and that's where he stands. I also realized that when I walk towards him he backs. When I walk towards his butt, he moves it away from me. When I walk towards his shoulder, he moves away. If I walk towards his belly he steps sideways, away. If I walk away from me, he follows. When did that happen?!!! Does that mean I've been doing something right?! I was completely shocked!

I picked up his feet and hugged him....

He's still under the over hang. I think he got scared when I put Pistol out with him. Pistol doesn't want anything to do with a whippersnapper. He walked right past that baby to the pile of hay in the center of the paddock. Cloud is still under the overhang... he's still not real sure what to think about this change of events....


----------



## smrobs

LOL, sounds like a smart little ******...just needed to be taught his place in your hierarchy. Don't get discouraged though if you go out tomorrow and all of that has been replaced by crowding and obnoxiousness, he's still a kid and will probably "forget" his manners periodically.

Keep up the great work, Jen .


----------



## farmpony84

We are on brat mode this week. He keeps trying to walk away from me when he doesn't want to do what I want him to do (which isn't much). He tries to walk past me so I have been working on that. I got kind of mad at him tonight but I didn't get nasty. Just got my point across (I think). I tied him for a few minutes as well... we shall see come tomorrow....


----------



## farmpony84

I don't have too many complaints lately. We haven't done a ton of new stuff, just working on the old... he's getting to be really trusting and we are focusing on manners. He is VERY butt high right now but he is not nearly as cow hocked as he was so I'm glad to see him growing out of that. I think he may always be a little bit...


----------



## farmpony84

Today is Christmas so I went down to the barn to give my guys a little extra attention. I groomed Pistol and Riley really well and then attacked Cloud with the brushes. He was a mess. I sprayed him with healthy coat and brushed the mud out of his mane (without a halter). And then I decided to clip the boys. I did Riley and Pistol first and then went after Cloud. I started with no halter and lead rope and was able to do most of his nose before he had enough. A little later I pulled him out of the pasture so I could finish. I tossed the lead rope over his back w/out thinking and he had no issues. hmmm.... Usually he rolls his eyes and holds his head really high and dances a little... So... That's an act? I thought what if I take the towel and throw it back there "without thinking"... Same effect. Just stood there like oh... you want that on my back? K...

Uh huh... I'm on to you sneaky horse! I picked his hooves and turned him out again after a little back up and come session....

all in all... it was fun.... Oh, and I rode the Ri-meister for a few minutes!


----------



## tinyliny

since you forgot that it might cause an issue, and thus had NO expectation of such, HE had no expectation of such, either.


----------



## farmpony84

Today we got our feet done. The first front was perfect but when we move to the back somebody got naughty and then tried to kick farrier! So my 72 year old farrier took him into his stall for a little schooling ( nothing abusive) and 10 minutes later we had a perfect pony.


----------



## farmpony84

It's yucky and raining today and I'm really slacking on working w/ that little baby horse...

Today I "tied" him to the gate while he ate. I just looped the lead rope over the top rail so if he had pulled back he would have been loose. He pulled back only until he felt the rope and then just ate his feed. Usually he eats a few bites and walks around (when I feed him off the gate - if I feed him in the stall he takes a few bites and sticks his head over the dutch door). He just stayed at his little bucket since he was "tied". He also walks away when I bring the hay out. At first he would spin and run but he's used to it now so he just walks away from it now. He was "tied" so he just watched me this time.

Pistol came out when I was across the paddock to steal his food. He was stepping away from Pistol but only until he felt the lead rope. I said "Pistol. Pistol. Pistol." not loud or mean, just kind of like... not don't do that! Because I didn't want him to pin his ears and bite at Cloud. He looked at me and then just moseyed back into his stall. 

I was proud of Pistol for listening (He's ornery) and proud of Cloud for not freaking. I took his halter off after that. 

He still has his appointment for Boot camp in July. I don't know if he'll need 30 days or 60 since it's just going to be groundwork. I feel like I'm not doing as much as I should. He ties, he sort of clips (still working on that), picks up his feet, sort of stands for the farrier... Hasn't been bathed yet and I haven't put a blanket on him yet. He backs really well and leads pretty well but I wonder if I should be doing more?


----------



## farmpony84

He was a really good boy today. My husband says I have to stop calling him the little baby horse. He says that I either have to call him cloud, or come up with a real name. I'm not sure what I'm going to do. But the little baby horse behaved well today.

I put his halter on him, and brought them out into The aisle. I tied him so I could groom him I scratched his little butt and groomed his little tail. He does really well with sprays because I put mane conditioner on him every day. I've also been treating him for rain rot every day and it finally seems to be almost completely gone. It must've been really bad I hope it doesn't scar his summer coat.

I received his FQHA papers in the mail today I'm still waiting to hear back from NFQHA and from the buckskin association. I groomed him really well today and I played with them. I tried to clip his nose again. I get a little bit done each day but I'd like to do the whole thing.


----------



## IndianaJones

Sounds like you guys are doing really well


----------



## farmpony84

This morning I went out to feed around 5 AM. That's about my normal time, it's before caffeine. I did my usual feed rounds which starts with the back part of the Paddock. that's blue, beauty, and sierra then I walk around front and I feed pistol and then Riley and then cloud. Cloud would not come to me he stood in the paddock.

I called to him but he looked at me like I was crazy. I was not in the mood today so I grabbed a flat the pan and walked out to the middle of the paddock dropped it down and filled it with his feet. That's when I noticed something looked off. The center fence was gone. It's electric but it wasn't there it was just empty posts.

Took me several minutes to find the fence. It was stretched across the Paddock so cloud must've somehow gotten himself tangled and took all of running with it. All three rows came down with him. He didn't have a scratch on him so I really don't know what he did or how he did it. But I know it was him because everyone was on the proper sides of the paddock and he was the only one that looked guilty.

I headed back up to the house and started my shower, but the whole time all I could think was he seven months old what if he decides today that is the day he realizes he's a man. And then I thought what if he tries to mount one of the girls and they kick him and hurt him.

I turned out the shower and went back down to the barn and I thought well the girls are the problem so I pulled them out and put them in the small paddock on the outside then left him with the other three boys. I was halfway up to the house when I thought that was stupid why didn't I just move him.

At that point I just didn't care I took my shower and I went to work. Called my mom and told her to check on them she said everyone was perfectly fine. She checked on them three times today and they were fine each time and then she fed them. One has been got home from work the two of us went out and fix the fence in the pitch dark.

Everyone looks just fine. And my fences it's a temporary fix but it's a good temporary fix.

So that's my check in for the day.


----------



## farmpony84

I got the blanket on. Sort of. I was by myself, I put it on him, no issues but then the buckles were swinging and it was crackling so he was kind of running around me on the line and getting nervous but I talked quietly to him. He never bucked which is what he usually does when he gets scared or pushed too fast. The blanket fell off so I picked it up and rubbed it all over his body and laid it on him again. He let me but since I was buy myself I couldn't figure out to hold him and buckle it so I didn't. I thought about tying him but he's been so good when tied I didn't want to risk a freak out while tied. Although he really didn't freak, just got nervous.

I laid my body across his and he didn't care (not a lot of weight just laid my chest and arms over him. He lets me hug him and hang on his neck (not really hang but hold w/ weight). He lets me tug his ears and his tail. I can rub his belly and yank his mane. I know I'm a lot slower mover then most but... I think it's ok...


----------



## smrobs

No reason to _not_ go slow. It's not like you need him broke to ride in 30 days. Take as much time as you want, you've got plenty of it.


----------



## farmpony84

I measured him w/ a tape the other day. I think I did it right. He was standing pretty square but it was nearing dark and it was windy so I kept stepping on the place toe here and it would blow out so I'd step again and it would be covering too much so I'd loosen it and pull the whole thing out and then I'd re-do it.

Looks like 13.3 - Is that a pretty normal height for a 7 month old QH? Seems like Riley was much bigger...


----------



## farmpony84

I just received an e-mail from NFQHA. Cloud is 94% and his certificate is in the mail!

So... 95.12% FQHA, 94% NFQHA, and 100% AQHA! Now just waiting to hear back from the Buckskin association....


----------



## smrobs

It sounds rather large to me, but I don't have any experience with "normal" size colts LOL. Only thing I do know is that I have a coming 3 year old filly and she's just barely breaking 14hh.


----------



## farmpony84

I will have to remeasure then because he seems little to me. Riley was much bigger at this age. I will do it in the daylight tomorrow.


----------



## farmpony84

Riley is a little under 16.3. I measured him a couple times because he doesn't seem that big (he is big but that has always been a huge height to me). His back is almost level with my head though so that would be about 63 inches divided by four... 15.3 and then you have the withers which are higher so it's probably pretty close....


----------



## farmpony84

I remeasured him in the aisle. He looks like he's closer to 13 hands might even be able to take a half inch or even an inch off since I use the tape measure. Does he still sound average or does he sound small? Doesn't really matter I'm not worried about the size because I just want a horse of the brain which he does seem to have.

I played with Riley to today. We don't take very good Selfies.


----------



## farmpony84

the tip of his little tail is crooked... what is that all about? Like his dock, if you run your hands down it... at the end, it turns to the left... like an L but not quite that sharp... What up w/ dat????!!!


----------



## smrobs

He could have been born with it or it may have been broken when he was young (fall in pasture, got stepped on, etc). My guy Denny broke his tail in 2 places in a fall while acting a fool in turnout. So long as he has full use of it, I wouldn't worry.


----------



## farmpony84

I took him for a short walk today and I don't think he was done. He wanted to keep walking... Groomed him, backed him up, clipped a little. He is really stubborn about that... and sent him to bed...


----------



## tinyliny

farmpony84 said:


> I remeasured him in the aisle. He looks like he's closer to 13 hands might even be able to take a half inch or even an inch off since I use the tape measure. Does he still sound average or does he sound small? Doesn't really matter I'm not worried about the size because I just want a horse of the brain which he does seem to have.
> 
> I played with Riley to today. We don't take very good Selfies.



What a yak!!!


----------



## farmpony84

He was a grumpy butt today. Had his wittle ears all pinned. So I picked on him. And picked and picked and picked. He isn't used to be fed this late. My mom usually feeds at 3:30 but she's on a three week cruise so I've got AM and PM feedings. Today I started dinner before going down so it was about 6. Grumpy wittle butt!


----------



## farmpony84

Sierra is not feeling well so I went down to check on her. Pistol was standing outside her stall while Cloud was curled in a ball napping in front of it. I couldn't help but to go sit with him. I scratched his neck and his ears and his forelock and he just leaned into it. infact, he almost laid on me! I was so excited that he was that trusting. I will admit that most of more horses will stay down and won't bother to get up if I come out to them but I've had them all for anywhere from 8 to 27 years depending on the horse. I've only had Cloud for a few months. It made me feel good.

Wow... I have had them all a long time...


----------



## Rebelwithacause

He is so cute, I have enjoyed reading through this thread! And y'all don't take bad selfies at all!


----------



## farmpony84

So...

The last few days Cloud has been really ear pinny and in a nasty mood. He's remembered his manners and not given me any issues but I did not like the ugly faces and the ignore me attitude. 

The horrific not storm blew through last night. (We got a dusting that was goon by mid afternoon). Today his attitude was great and he was back.

I'm curious if his attitude was weather related. There is supposedly something brewing for Thursday/Friday but it may be nothing. The next "big" snow is set for Sunday. I am wondering if there will be crankiness in the days leading up to the weather...?


----------



## farmpony84

He says he didn't do it.


----------



## smrobs

LOL. Love the innocent look.


----------



## farmpony84

We haven't done a whole lot of work lately because it's been so cold outside. Riley was being crazy yesterday and he really freaked the baby out. When Cloud gets nervous he runs to pistol and so he had gone into the stall with pistol because I have Dutch doors on the outside. I was at the opening of the stall on the inside and he ran right through he wanted to come through with me.

I did not let him I made him stop but then a few minutes later Riley came in also so there were three horses in one stall and that baby just about had a heart attack. Any other horse would've run me over but when I said well he stayed any waited for me to get his halter and pulling out of the stall.

He was so terrified his entire body was shaking but he did everything I asked him to do and he behaved so well. I tied him so that I could take Riley and throw them out with the other horses before letting cloud back into the pen. The only reason Riley was out there was because he had plowed through the fence and I let him stay over there. But now he's with the others and he's learning manners.

I pulled Cloud out today I played with him for a while he got really mad when I was trying to clip his nose and actually pawed at me so I shook that lead line and I sent him backwards. It finally clicked in my head you don't chase the horse backwards with your body, you shake the lead rope and you let the length go while he backs up. How easy is that and why could not get that before?

After I finish playing with him I put i put him away . Ne was a perfect little angel and never acted up again. Sorry if the grammar is bad or if the typing is bad I'm cheating and using my voice command on my iPhone.


----------



## farmpony84

I don't know if Riley was just so different or if Cloud is just so sweet or what the deal is. But I have a lot more confidence with cloud. I do get nervous when things go wrong but I am able to maintain my composure and continue with whatever lesson we are doing where Riley used to terrify me. But I do remember him being a whole lot more aggressive. He certainly turned out to be a sweetheart though. I just hope this one stays the sweetheart that is.


----------



## farmpony84

We just goofed off today. He is getting big...


----------



## farmpony84

He is starting to look like a horse! He is shedding out a little weird in the color. Almost grulla maybe? But not quite? You can see it in some of the pictures between his eyes, it's an odd color. Not the buttermilk color I thought he was but kind of sooty but not really. I'm very curious to see what he turns out to look like.


----------



## farmpony84

Somebody got skunked! Smelly smelly baby!


----------



## IndianaJones

He's pretty darn cute


----------



## farmpony84

He refused to pose for me today.


----------



## farmpony84

Baby boy is officially a gelding!


----------



## farmpony84

Baby boy has been growing!


----------



## farmpony84

I he won't let me take good pictures though.


----------



## farmpony84

Selfies with the baby!


----------



## farmpony84

More "little baby horse" pix!


----------



## anndankev

This has been fun, looking thru your thread.

Like hearing about your days and watching him grow thru pics.

Love the middle pic above.

Great job


----------



## farmpony84

I think Little Baby horse might have been jealous today. I pulled Riley out to groom, ride, and graze.... Little baby horse ran in from the pasture when he saw that. Then when I was done, I went out to the paddock to groom Pistol. Little baby horse kept trying to horn in! Pistol was enjoying it too. He kept pinning his ears and making baby back up. I had already groomed baby horse but I gave him another grooming just because he was jealous. Kind of cute!

I didn't want to get off Ri-meister today. I got on with my rope halter and lead rope. We did everything by legs and seat, didn't touch his head at all. It's amazing how far he has come. He's 9 this year. Wow... 9 years old. That's crazy. It seems like he was just born yesterday!


----------



## tinyliny

I really like this photo. it shows how a horse holds his head in a perfect bend and in self cariage. vertical nose, dropping from the poll, rocked back on his hind and lifting a front leg. imagind a bridle on, a very, very slightly looping rein coming off his right side , and rider sitting up tall.


----------



## farmpony84

I don't know how tall he's going to be but I do think he'll be thick. Which is good because I can't seem to stop eating!!!


----------



## farmpony84

Getting all grown up...

Farrier is coming Friday...


----------



## farmpony84

He was great for the farrier. I've also been fly spraying him. He was a little concerned about the spray. That kind of surprised me because for the first few months that I had him I sprayed his mane with conditioner daily but winter came and the baseball season so I haven't done nearly as much with him as I had been. He took his spray like a man though.

He doesn't like apples. He loves carrots and I think that he thinks his name is little baby horse... I really need to start calling him Cloud. Sometimes I'll call him that or I'll call him Cloud Racer. I wonder if I should call him Race instead? Maybe that will stick? Cloudkins? LOL... Maybe he'll just be forever known as Little Baby Horse...


----------



## farmpony84

We had a little 'tude today! I guess I took too long putting the halter on because he decided he didn't want it so he spun around and then took off kicking up his heels! I called him back and he came to me but then spun and took off all over again! About the third time he did it I took the lead rope and spun it. I made it my decision for him to be stupid. When he came back I spun the rope again. I did it three times on my own and then I dropped the rope and called him. He came and held his head down for the halter. What a good boy!!!


----------



## farmpony84

Cloud was very busy looking cute today! I brought him out and groomed him, fly sprayed him and grazed him. He still thinks he is a stud so when we brought Sierra out he got a little studdish. I hope he grows out of that....


----------



## farmpony84

Do you see the tree in the background that my beaver horses are devouring?


----------



## tinyliny

I do! 

CR is very handsome. and, you'll be riding that athletisism!

there's a new Qh at our barn who looks like CR, 15 years from now. very, very handsome with the same wide forehead and intelligent eyes. 
you guy is really something else!


----------



## farmpony84

I have a feeling he is going to be a huge motor! Maybe like riding a rocket ship?!!!!


----------



## farmpony84

He's at boot camp this month and I haven't been able to get out to see him. I'm going to ask husband if we can go today but we have so much to do. My sister in law has been out to see him (She has a couple horses there - one in training). He is a big boy now....


----------



## tinyliny

Looks a bit like you could ski down that rump at this point.


----------



## farmpony84

Definitely hit a growth spurt! It's so funny how they grow butt first!


----------



## farmpony84

Isn't he just so cute?!!! (and no... He's not being ridden, just wearing a saddle for a few minutes)


----------



## tinyliny

he's cute and seems unfazed by it all.


----------



## farmpony84

I am so excited about him!


----------



## farmpony84

He is 2 years old now (will be three in the spring) and he's been broke for light riding. I am going to try to get on him a couple times a week for the next few months and then I'll send him to official big boy training around April time frame. I want to use him for ranch horse, trails, and trail classes. Maybe even a little cow stuff? He's around 15 hands now.


----------



## smrobs

Oh, he's stunning!!! Already travels so balanced too.


----------



## tinyliny

looks like a rocking horse canter there:


----------



## farmpony84

I am SO excited! He's on the wait list for training in the spring. I'm going to learn to rope and he's going to learn cow stuff  Horseback riding is going to be fun again! Not that it wasn't before but the showing part was getting not fun for me. This is going to be so much fun!


----------



## farmpony84

Dear People,

Mama makin' me go to school on Thursday. Her says I have to learn to play with cows. Her put the trailer right next to the barn so I know she's serious. Her says that she had to get me extra shots and pull my wolf teeth out and de-worm me and that's why I hada get shoes... because... I have to go.... She promises she's gonna visit me... she says she will....

Love Cloud....


----------



## farmpony84

I'm having major Cloud withdrawal. I'm so sad! He's all dropped off... I feel so bad... I ripped him out of his comfortable paddock and hauled him to boarding school...

Sniff!


----------



## farmpony84

I dropped him off yesterday and today I got a call that he has an eye that is completely red. They don't know what happened to him but they are calling the vet... Day one and baby horse has a booboo.


Sad now.


----------



## farmpony84

Ok... still not much to report. He has been at the trainers for a couple weeks now but had a slow start. His second day their he scratched his eye so they didn't want to do a whole lot with him until he had finished the treatment so that was five days of minimal work and then the trainer was trying to get the construction on his registration booth completed before a show last weekend and he ended up pulling a muscle on himself so he only did some ground work. He did tell me (without my asking) that he was adding the days to the back end of the month so I'm still going to get the training that I paid for. He was very honest with me and I've been out twice now to watch him work. The first day was pure ground work and there was a lot covered.


The next time I cam out he showed me how they had improved as far as his balance is concerned. He has a better head carriage now (without devices) and is fixing his leads. So if he picks up the wrong lead, he is flipping them. He still flips in the front sometimes and leaves the back but has figured out that it is more comfortable to travel correctly so he fixes it pretty quickly. He is also side passing and yielding to pressure from the ground. When I dropped him off saddling was a major issue. He danced and avoided me to the point that I was tying him and then placing a wheel barrel next to him so the could not move away from me. He now stands in the ring without being tied. You can throw the saddle on from either side with no issues. You can also mount from both sides. He has been flapping the stirrups and smacking the saddle so there is definitely a lot of progress even with the slow start. 


I like this guy. He asks, tells, and demands but is in no way aggressive. I'm excited to see what next weeks visit brings.


----------



## farmpony84

Measuring it at 15'1 hands now. Bulldozing through trail obstacles and perfecting the sliding stop at this point. He has the bounciest trot in the world. It's really nice for an english working trot but he's really not got the look. We may do some local shoes though - just for the fun of it.

His canter is really comfortable though. He's finally steering!

I still need to get pix of me on him.


----------



## farmpony84

Training is going pretty well. He only has just one month left but he is really getting there. I have cell phone pix so they aren't the best. He knows his leads, he yields to leg pressure, he has a pretty good stop, he does spin fairly well, and he has an all around decent attitude.

I'm not really setting his head yet. He gives to the bit and he will set his head but that's not really high on my priority list yet.


----------



## farmpony84

He's been home for a week now and so far so good! He has had a really good attitude and has been really easy going. I think he could go baby brat if he was allowed to but you don't really have to be crazy stern with him - just have to say no. 

I'm loving how smooth he is. Not smooth like Riley who has no bounce, just a nice little trot - more smooth like... a cadillac. He has bounce but it's a springy bounce and his canter floats. Steerings still a little bit rough - takes leg and steadying rein to control him but he's a good boy. His breaks are VERY touchy! So my seat is learning to be very smooth! LOL...

I ordered a 30 day supply of biomane for him. He already gets the manely long hair product put in his mane every other day but lets see what that stuff does. If it works I'll by a 90 day supply...

Just look at that face! (I'll try to get the husband or my son to take some photos of me riding him soon)


----------



## farmpony84

Not too much to report on. He's been really good so far. We mostly walk trot and canter. I do work on the stop some and the "spin". It's not really a spin yet - more like a nice controlled 360. We don't have a ton of speed but it takes me a minute to figure out what to do with my own body to get him to do what he needs to do with his body. I really want to take him on a trail ride. 

We are about 10 days in to the bio-mane supplement. I can't tell if it's working or not. I may order another 30 days next week to give it a second month? We are still using the manely long hair product and I really like it. Much better than cowboy magic and I have actually put it in my own hair...

I was trying to get good pictures of his mane but he's really not helpful in the picture taking department!


----------



## farmpony84

Just a couple more pictures


----------



## farmpony84

I asked my son to come outside for five minutes to take some pictures of me so I could post them on here but he wasn't very much in the mood for it so these pix are pretty much... terrible.

I'm going to post them for you anyway. My legs are kind of forward in them and I would make an excuse but... I'm not sure why I had such a chair seat... I'll fix it. I have't started setting his head yet. He will set it some but I'm not terrible concerned about it just yet. I'm still more worried about forward motion. I've been really happy with him so far. At some point I'll post pictures in the critique section but I'm not there yet.


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582

Looking good! I just found this post about a week ago, and read from the beginning. He's quite the handsome fellow, and seems to be doing well!

Is he still 15.1hh? Looks a lot bigger and broader from those pics than I expected


----------



## farmpony84

I haven't measured him in a while. He might be around 15.2 now? He always looks tiny next to Riley who is only just a little bit over 16.1. He is really broad for a three year old but he's also foundation bred so my guess is he'll be an absolute tank when he's done filling out. I would think I might get another inch in height? I don't know if he'll reach 16 hands but I'm wondering if he'll reach 15.3?

He might look taller because I'm only 5'2 1/2. I'm fat but I'm short! LOL...


----------



## farmpony84

Oh my gosh. I typed this great post and then the Nats hit a home run and I got all excited and erased it all! Good Golly! Go NATS...

Sorry... Back to me and Cloud.

I was just bragging about his ground manners and the fact that I've finally learned to lunge. He has been a good boy and I've been really happy with him. A couple times I was nervous riding - not sure why - just expecting the bad but it didn't come. He had days where he was a little up but that's baby.

I did pull his shoes for winter - hoping that wasn't premature. I can always have them put back on. I may do the urban trail ride in November and potentially the pre-turkey AQHA show but I think I can get away with no shoes for both of those. I think no shoes on the pavement is probably better anyway.

So... beige is a bad color for me and I need a diet... that's all for now.


----------



## anndankev

You are lovely. And Cloud ... well you hit a home run with him.


----------



## farmpony84

anndankev said:


> You are lovely. And Cloud ... well you hit a home run with him.



I definitely feel like I lucked out


----------



## farmpony84

I stole a kiss!!! Sometimes he looks like such a little baby! I just played on the ground yesterday. I will try to ride this weekend. I was sleepy yesterday...


----------



## farmpony84

It's been a couple weeks since I rode and he was PERFECT!


----------



## egrogan

He looks so grown up, especially that last one! :grin:


----------



## farmpony84

I earned myself some bragging rights today! Cloud hasn't been ridden in close to three months because of weather. I pulled him out of the pasture today, tacked him up and lunged him.... Then got on and had the BEST RIDE EVER!


I'm in love with my little foundation quarter horse


----------



## farmpony84

Finally, I had a day that was warm and semi-dry! I got to ride! Baby Horse was strung out and a little rusty but he had a terrific attitude and was just as good as gold!!! (Happy dance)....


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

What a gorgeous face on that horse! I only just found this journal, but I'm definitely going back to read about your adventures!


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

I just finished, and you HAVE to keep updating this journal, cause I'm in love with Little Baby Horse!


Don't mean to be nosy, but I was wondering why you didn't start him yourself? I mean, there's nothing wrong with it. It's just that I'm planning on starting my coming three-year-old on my own, mostly because I don't have the funds to get even a couple rides done professionally. But now I'm reading all these journals and other stories about people who got a youngster and they all had their horse started professionally so I'm kinda sweating right now. It would terrible if it just went wrong and I ended up ruining her as she is perfect and would/will make a great horse under saddle.


----------



## tinyliny

you look so natural up there, and horse looks very calm and focused.


----------



## EstrellaandJericho

Handsome horse! And you aren't fat. We aren't all built to be petite, and that's not a bad thing. Subbing!


----------



## Golden Horse

OK, saying nothing about your build, apart from you look GREAT...Cloud is a HUNK....love him.


----------



## farmpony84

JoBlueQuarter said:


> I just finished, and you HAVE to keep updating this journal, cause I'm in love with Little Baby Horse!
> 
> 
> Don't mean to be nosy, but I was wondering why you didn't start him yourself? I mean, there's nothing wrong with it. It's just that I'm planning on starting my coming three-year-old on my own, mostly because I don't have the funds to get even a couple rides done professionally. But now I'm reading all these journals and other stories about people who got a youngster and they all had their horse started professionally so I'm kinda sweating right now. It would terrible if it just went wrong and I ended up ruining her as she is perfect and would/will make a great horse under saddle.


I thought about starting him myself and probably would have given it a shot if I had the time but my kid plays baseball... And I mean... lots of baseball. We are talking travel team, high school team, batting lessons, pitching lessons... It takes up most of my time. I had to give up my riding lessons and shows for his passion, although things have slowed a little since the HS doesn't allow them to play travel ball during the season so I am hoping to do some weekend shows and trail rides - probably at the local level. 

I don't think you'll screw up your horse if you do it on your own. The biggest thing I've learned is to not set any specific time targets. i.e. In 30 days he will do this or that. Go at your pace and don't rush anything. 

He was napping today so my kid ran down and gave him hugs and kisses... he's such a little cuddle bug.


----------



## farmpony84

Golden Horse said:


> OK, saying nothing about your build, apart from you look GREAT...Cloud is a HUNK....love him.


lucky for me he's a bulky hunk so he can carry my large booteh!


----------



## tinyliny

@farmpony84

Now, if you were just now, sitting across the table, I'd have to reach over and give you a wee slap! if you say that kind of stuff, saying you are 'big', well . . . that means I'm gynormous! I could fit two of you in one pair of my jeans!


----------



## farmpony84

Omigosh! @tinyliny - you just made me spit on my computer screen!!!! BAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA


----------



## farmpony84

I think it's springtime!


----------



## Golden Horse

You have SPRING...send it this way!


----------



## farmpony84

I'm not sure how long it will last! I'm afraid to check the weather!


----------



## farmpony84

I think it's finally going to be summertime soon! I wish I had someone to ride with. We could have so much fun!


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

Ohhh, I envy you! We up here have given up on summer :-(


----------



## farmpony84

It is supposed to be 60 on Monday but today it was 80 so I'm happy!


----------



## farmpony84

It was 45 degrees this morning with wind blowing like crazy but we went to the Judged trail ride anyway. There were over 50 riders there with all sorts of horses. They split the rides up sending half the riders on one loop with five obstacles and the other half on a different one. Then you came back, checked in and headed out again for the opposite trail. It was about 8 or 10 miles with 10 obstacles. 

Cloud was a little hyped up when we got there so I lunged him. It had rained all week and was slippery so his feet slid right out from under him and he fell at one point (he wasn't doing anything wrong other than being a little strung out). I saw a girl giving me that look, you know the one, yeah - it says... that moron has no idea what she's doing.... Of course later when that girl lunged her horse and was chasing it around hooping and swinging a whip, you just know I gave her the same look!

I was a little nervous about how he was going to behave so I walked him down to where the starting area was before getting on. I don't think I had to, he was really quiet while we waited our turn and then once we left, he was great! He had one moment about five or six miles in where we were cantering and he got a little excited and wanted to really let her rip but other than that... He had no issues... oh, one little spook at a pile of horse poo.... That's it though!

It was a ton of fun. I want to do it again!!!


----------



## egrogan

Looks like a gorgeous day- glad you had fun!


----------



## farmpony84

I just received the e-mail with results on the judged trail ride. Overall we placed 39 out of 110 riders. In my age bracket we were 5 out of 19. In Quarter Horse we were 12 out of 15, in the Novice rider we were 5 out of 18 and in the novice horse we were 5 out of 18. We were in the ribbons in three of the divisions!!!!!!!


Max and Sierra were 108 out of 110 over all and they placed 6 in his age division! Not bad for a kid that has only ridden once or twice in three years and a horse that has been sitting in the field untouched for almost a year!


----------



## farmpony84

I dropped my trailer off for inspection and left all my tack in it. Ok, not all my tack but Riley, Cloud, and Sierra's bridles were in it... Clouds western saddle, my show saddle, Riley and Clouds Rope halters... tons of saddle pads... I do have 3 western saddles in the basement and a few more saddle pads, plus at least two, maybe three bridles but they are all put together with port bits for my other horses since (Riley rides in a mylar for english and it has a port type bit with a chain). I couldn't find Blue, Pistol, or Sierras english bridles... I'm sure they must be either in the trailer or buried somewhere in the basement tack pile.

SO.... I found an extra bit/bridle... it has a wire snaffle, it's a thick wire and I'm not even sure why it's there because mine don't need a wire. I went ahead and used it on Cloud because it was already but together. He didn't like it but he rode in it. And I used my english saddle. So today was his first time in an english saddle... and my first time in forever....

I liked it but I am so out of practice... My equitation looks a little rough....


----------



## farmpony84

This is the summer of firsts! Our first trail ride... Check, first english ride... check... first bareback ride... check!


----------



## farmpony84

The weather has been ridiculous. It has rained for a month! My driveway is washed out, my paddocks are a swamp. The river hasn't been this high in years. There are roads that have been closed for the entire month because of the flooding. BUT... I got a ride in today. I pulled him out of the field and climbed aboard... He was great! I didn't ask for much. We just did easy drills but he did the gate obstacle and we worked on some bending and forward motion. I didn't really bug him about headset but I don't know for sure that I care about it anymore. I'm really thinking I will be sticking to the judged pleasure rides. I might do some team penning as well but that's really all I'm looking at. 

I took him on a trail the other day and he was the bomb diggity!


----------



## LoriF

I just stumbled upon this journal of Cloud. I have to admit that when I saw how old it is I had to leap to the last page to see how he is turning out. You two are gorgeous together. What a nice boy! I did go back and read most of it and it looks like you have had a fantastic time raising this kid. Looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## farmpony84

Thank you! I was really nervous about him because Riley was such a rotten baby and I spent so much time being so worried and scared that I swore I'd never do a baby again. (Riley turned out to be awesome by the way - great manners, sweet as can be, nice ride). But Cloud has really been an enjoyable horse. Maybe because I wasn't in a rush. I'm still not in a rush. I just want to enjoy him...


----------



## farmpony84

Baby horse sat for over a week before I went on a two week vacation because of rain and then sat another week after vacation because of rain and abscess so I finally rode him... Get this.... He bucked once. It was tiny... Other than that... he was perfect. So then I rode him again... and he was awesome... and then I rode him bareback... 

Bareback I used a bridle that was just hanging in the barn. I'm not sure who's it was... maybe Beauty's... It had a thick wire snaffle and Clip on lightweight reins.

SO... I've been trying to figure out why he chews the bit and opens his mouth and what not. Many people said it was my set up. I did drop the bit but he still did it. He has a really heave snaffle on it. It's a regular snaffle in the middle but the cheek pieces are weighted so we thought that could be some of it. Then it was mentioned that I needed a chin strap. Which I do have on it but I did notice that it is really loose. Like, just kind of hangs there so maybe it's not really a chin strap and it's something else? (I don't know much about these bridles) It's a regular headstall but with a rope reign that is not split. It's run through the slobber strap and then it has a long piece that gets tied to the saddle horn that can be used as a lead rope... (I don't know what it's called).

Anyway... I used this other bridle and... the mouth stayed closed.

I don't have a pic of the ride but I do have me goofing off... I look ridiculous because I'm dressed like a total hick chick but what the hey...


----------



## farmpony84

We have been so busy with work, baseball, broken fences, etc. that I haven't been able to get much riding in. Yesterday was a beautiful day so I called in "slick" and headed out to the state park for a trail ride. It was awesome. Cloud hadn't been ridden in almost 2 weeks and he was happy to lead, to cross creeks, cross roads and bridges, he had a great time playing in the lake...


----------



## Golden Horse

Great pics, sounds like it was a much needed pony day..


----------



## tinyliny

what a great photo! you weren't out riding alone, were you? I mean, someone took the photo.


I cropped it, just because I'm that sort of person.
I left a lot of the water on the bottom and top because the variation in color and pattern are part of the appeal of that photo.


Racer looks like he was just meant for you. So, so handsome and likeable guy.!


----------



## farmpony84

tinyliny said:


> what a great photo! you weren't out riding alone, were you? I mean, someone took the photo.


Well.... I do have this ONE friend...


----------



## farmpony84

I haven't gotten hardly any riding in over the last couple weeks because of the rain. We were supposed to have a baseball tournament today but it got canceled because the fields were too wet so I decided to hook up the trailer and go to the Urban trail ride. Husband even came with me! Sierra hadn't been ridden in months and that little angel was just as good as gold. Cloud had a little bit of a meltdown at the start of the ride because these yahoos came flying up from behind (not really flying but a fast trot with shoes on all fours so they sounded like a freight train coming up on us. They were on scrawny horses . 

Anyhow, baby horse had a little freak out so we decided to wait until everyone passed and ride in the back (in front of the drag riders). We had to pass the VFW and they had a banner up that had come half way down and was flapping in the wind really bad so we took a hard look at it but went by. He was kind of up for a little bit after that and then we had to cross under the Route 1 bridge. Everytime a car passed overhead it made this really loud popping sound along with the car rumble so baby was a little nervous going under. It was the only spot that Sierra had second thoughts on. Everyone else had gone under and they had stopped to wait for the rest to catch up and I didn't want to be the hold up so I kicked him through and he decided to bolt and then I did a quick one-rein stop on the other side and he was back to normal. Sierra ran through also. I guess the evil troll can't get them if they tuck tail and run!

After that baby settled down and even walked on a loose rein for quite a bit. He did have another small meltdown when we passed the tennis courts. I think he thought they were hitting the balls at him! After that he was fine until scrawny riders rode to the back of the pack and then ran past again. Not sure what that was about. Then they did it one more time near the end. I would have yelled at them but it was obvious they weren't' purposely being butts. They honestly were clueless. I think they were actually nice people. But they still made me use my defensive riding skills a few times!

Over all it was really fun and I think for a four year old riding through the old town with 50 other horses... Baby was a rockstar!


----------



## tinyliny

Oh, so it really was urban riding. how many were in the group? looks like fun!


----------



## farmpony84

tinyliny said:


> Oh, so it really was urban riding. how many were in the group? looks like fun!


I think there were at least fifty. Maybe more. There were several park rangers and a few police officers also on the ride. There was a park ranger that led the way, a police officer that blocked traffic on the front end, a couple on the back end and then a shovel crew. It was really fun.

Baby was on sensory overload though. I think he did pretty awesome though because he really hasn't been out much and never on the roads. He had no issues with motorcycles that were being driven but when we went past one that was covered he was nervous. He did ok with cars unless they came by too fast... dogs and kids were ok. Some of the stores on the strip scared him here and there when people came out side...


----------



## tinyliny

If my horse were shod, I'd not be too comfy with that much asphalt and all. One of my worst fears is horse slipping on concrete and going down under or on me.
Around here, almost everything is on some kind of a hill or another.

X is shod on front only, but even so, he is a bit slip prone on concrete/asphalt.


----------



## Golden Horse

Sounds like baby did great over all, such a lot of new things!
@tinyliny another difference across the Atlantic, so much of my riding in the UK was done on tarmac roads, we shod all round to keep them sound.


----------



## farmpony84

@tinyliny mine are barefoot for the winter (only Riley keeps front shoes year around). @Golden Horse I think it was definitely a win for the a new experience. I was surprised he was so nervous but then I had to remind myself that he was a baby... He is so quiet that I forget! I didn't notice anyone slipping, the only thing I did notice was the ones with four shoes (that had riders with brains) did take the downhills slowly.


----------



## LoriF

How much fun is this? It looks like you guys had a blast!! Baby horse is doing so well.


----------



## tinyliny

Golden Horse said:


> Sounds like baby did great over all, such a lot of new things!
> 
> @*tinyliny* another difference across the Atlantic, so much of my riding in the UK was done on tarmac roads, we shod all round to keep them sound.





did you then use Borium studs , to promote traction? That is what mounted police use.


----------



## Golden Horse

tinyliny said:


> did you then use Borium studs , to promote traction? That is what mounted police use.



Not at local riding stable level, the hunt stables did I believe. We got used to riding on hard top on metal....you walk, or you trot, but at a nice working trot, never hammering along, because of concussion:

It ain’t hunting that hurts the horses hooves
It’s hammer hammer hammer on the hard high road.

Yiu never got faster than a trot, unless being run off with, or hunting.


----------



## farmpony84

Just adding pictures


----------



## knightrider

Great pictures! He is gorgeous. Now, can you tell about it?


----------



## farmpony84

It was his very first horse show  It was a little bit of sensory overload but not awful. Warm up was a little up because in the morning the gamers were out there doing what they do. Although - at this show the gamers are VERY considerate. I expected them to be like reiners in warm up- racing around and slamming on the breaks and yanking and banking but they weren't. If someone was in a rail class and was warming up then the gamers stayed on the opposite end of the ring and never ran up on anyone. I liked that.

My son actually had his first horse show that day too. He did the games and then a rail class. He got a 3rd in barrels and a 5th in rail. I was proud of him. The judge told him next show to do the gaited class instead because she would have won the division. She liked his little mare.

Cloud was in 2 trail classes (3rd out of 3 and 6 out of 10) and then 2 Ranch horse classes (3 out of 10 and 2 out of 10 for the reserve).

I was really excited about the day and I can't wait to do the next show! Hopefully baseball season won't get in the way.


----------



## LoriF

Everyone looks great!! You, your son, and the horses are beautiful. You must be proud of them.


----------



## farmpony84

I love how foundation quarter horses and TWH's get to have long manes


----------



## farmpony84

I got so busy with work and baseball that I didn't get much riding in last summer. Then winter came and it was dark when I left for work and dark when I got home. I sent Cloud to a trainer for a 30 day session in March because he had gotten so strung out and was very unbalanced. I've since been hauling him once a week for lessons.

I feel like we are doing pretty well - I have been getting homework assignments each week. This week I am working on squares at the walk and the trot. I know that probably sounds really elementary but it's what we need. We've got circles down but when I straighten out I loose something so I have to be able to maintain my forward STEADY pace while moving in straight lines if that makes sense....


----------



## farmpony84

Ok so in my lesson... I'm feeling so beginner! So Pistol and I did all the work together as a hunter jumper team. He pretty much did all the work but we went from "That horse is crazy" to "of course you won - he's a plug". Grant we had a 25 year run as a horse and rider team. I think he was 28 when I finally officially stopped showing him and 30 when I stopped riding him. So I really forgot the whole baby thing and then Riley was 2 but I sent him to a trainer for about 6 months so most of the work was completely done and he was ready to go and then we had all those lameness issues so I never got to do a ton of the work.

Now with Baby he has been to trainers here and there. But I'm trying to do it with him. So I feel quite beginner! LOL. We are doing most of our lesson at the walk and the trot. Believe it or not we are doing better at the walk and the canter then at the trot. Our trot is our problem area. We have balance issues. so I'm working on the silliest things (or what feel silly). My home work this week is to start asking for a frame. Not an actually frame but somewhat. We are working on squares and circles while maintaining the same pace and frame. It's hard for me because I was always a "nag" with the hands. You know? That comes form the western pleasure and the AQHA headset. So I'm working on getting what I need with minimal use of my hands. I'm getting there.

I keep stiffening. When I know what I have to do and I concentrate on doing it right - I end up tightening up in my shoulders and arms and stomach. I have to figure out how to keep my body fluid if that makes sense. 

Getting there but I feel so slow! LOL. I know patience. I have all the time in the world... especially since horse shows are cancelled right now anyway.....


----------



## tinyliny

Sounds a lot like dressage to me.


my instructor used to remind me to drop my elbows down, as if I was going to just rest them on top of my pelvis 'flanges'. To think of my arms as hanging off of my clavical, reaching down to the pelvis.


----------



## farmpony84

Today is day 1 of the liberty challenge that I signed up for. I watched the first two videos and it looks like I should be ok. He's going to be moving us at a pretty slow pace (I think - at least the first challenge is). So I'm ready to go outside and see what i can do. It has been pouring rain and we've been working on my ring (we resized the grass ring from 80x60 to 150x85 and we are preparing it for sand). My place is a slop hole but I'm going to go out this afternoon and do the exercises then I'll make husband come down and video it so I can post my results.... He is going to whine because he didn't sign up for the challenge but ... What are husbands for anyway? LOL

I have to watch church in a few minutes and then I"m going to run to BJs for groceries. Hoping by this afternoon I can find a good place to work. I was going to use one of the paddocks because they have fencing around them but they are so sloppy I'm not sure that will work. The ring is a pond and has no fencing but there is an area in front of the barn - not fenced of course. Today's exercise is using a lead rope so I should be ok. I'm not sure when we take the lead rope off but since we use one today.. I should be good. I don't have a round pen anymore since I decided to make my paddocks panel fencing. I could run electric tape in a round pen though - my horses know the electric fencing so it would probably work as a pseudo barrier...

Wish me luck!


----------



## farmpony84

I had husband come down from the house to video my first session of Liberty with Cloud. It was kind of sloppy and not so great. I almost didn't post the video. I had seen some of the other videos that people had posted for the challenge and they are light years ahead of me. I am way out of my league but then I thought - eh. I'll do it.

I was in the barn getting ready to feed the horses when I watched the videos. I decided I Could do better so I called husband back down to re-tape them. I tied Cloud in the aisle and a couple kittens ran under his feet and one got squished. I felt so awful. My stomach is just sick thinking about it. I know they are "just" barn cats but I still feel awful.

I went ahead and posted all the videos we took today (only four and they were all under a minute). I'm going to do this first step again tomorrow and then do step two. Step one was simply getting him to follow and come. I have a lead rope on him - it's really long and I'm not really using it but it's there. He stood, he followed, and he came. It just wasn't all stacy westfall or anything... Tomorrow is yielding the hind end....


----------



## tinyliny

I've been trying to get a kitten, since I have no pet at all, and there are none to be had around here. On Craigslist, for one kitten, she wanted $400! not a purebred. just a cute one.


----------



## farmpony84

I try to give them away every year but there are so many stray kittens int he area it's hard. I hate that they have to grow up in a barn. I only get shots for the ones I can trap... I have only 2 that are touchable. I always try to handle the kittens so they'll be friendly but as they age they turn feral...


----------



## farmpony84

Day two was a hot mess! LOL. We did some yielding without the lead rope though. (Yielding of the hind quarters). At one point he stepped on my stick and another time he stopped to eat grass. It was pretty comical. I posted some bloopers as well as my good videos on the competition site. I am definitely the biggest loser but I'm not caring - I'm having a blast.

My arena is DESTROYED. Husband is making it bigger and still grading so it's a muddy mess and all these other people have really nice places but that's ok.

I don't really care. I'm having fun!


----------



## farmpony84

Well... I struggled with quite a bit in my lesson today. I am still not fully getting collection and frame. I can find it and hold it for about 20 strides but then I lose it. Some of it is green horse and some of it is me and not grasping it. I did however, ace the circle!


----------



## egrogan

So satisfying when the arena gives you that kind of feedback :grin: Somewhere I have a picture like that in the snow-I was so happy it didn’t look like a giant goose egg, haha!


----------



## farmpony84

I haven't posted in a while. We have been just doing our thing. I did finally get him moved over to one hand but of course now I'll have to figure out how to frame him that way. I am not going to worry about it just yet. I want all my steering in place so working it. I do feel like our forward movement is going well...

I did haul him to a show a couple weekends ago. I didn't compete - just wanted to get him int he ring. He did great at first (with about 5 horses in the warm-up). Suddenly there were 20 in the ring and going 10 different directions. It was a bit overload for him but he handled it with only a minor explosion.

I know there is grass in my ring. My brother borrowed the tractor almost 3 weeks ago. I'll probably have to go steal it back from him.

and he respects me.... for real....


----------



## farmpony84

Ok so since I last posted we have ridden the trails of Lake Anna, hauled to a show just to ride, and done a western dressage clinic. It was actually for gaited horses but I wanted to get him in the ring with other horses and I wanted to see what the fuss was about. So the first half of the clinic was a bust as far as getting to learn the patterns and pay attention to the trainer because I was just trying to get him to behave like a trained horse. We did the patterns but it wasn't pretty. It was his first time in an indoor - they had a speaker system - He isn't used to more than maybe one other horse in the ring with him and so he was stressing about the ones behind him. There was also a lady with a bear bell on his saddle.

He did finally settle though and by the end of the day we were having a good ride. I took him outside and did some of the trail obstacles as well.

Then it was back to my place and just us in the ring again. Today my kid decided to ride with his so he was a little buttheaded every time they came behind me. He is a respectful rider so he keeps a decent spacing but with the leaves crunching and Sierra sounding like a freight train he still spooked and bucked a little.

We worked it out though. We didn't have what I would call a happy ride as far as how well he was maintaining his frame and his forward movement but we had a good ride as far as he settled down. We are going to work on it some more. I really want him to be one of those horses that can go anywhere and do anything...


----------



## farmpony84

I can't figure out my issue tacking him up. Every time I put the saddle on his it's either too forward or too back. He is the only horse I have ever had this issue with. I'm wondering if it's because he is foundation and more barrel shaped with the lower wither so I'm not lining myself up? It stands still for it... I dunno....

I also have a hard time taking it off. Usually I just pull a saddle off a horse and it slides off. This one is wrapped around his back and glued to him. (yes it fits). I pulled a 2 step mounting block out of my trailer today. Tomorrow I'm going to climb it and then pull the saddle off. Maybe it's because it's a ranch saddle and it weighs a gazillion pounds.

I lunged him today. He was really hyped up. I thought he would be bad when I got on but he wasn't. He was pretty good... a little energetic but it's 45 degrees and windy plus the barn cats were tumbling around attacking each other while we were riding. He was very interested in their antics. I started off two handed and then switched to one. We worked on circles, direction changes ect. We side passed and backed. He walk trot cantered with no issues.

He was good boy....


----------



## AbbySmith

I just got through the whole journal! You have done so god with Baby Horse! He looks amazing!!


----------



## farmpony84

Thank you! He's been really fun to work with. It makes me want to get another baby and do it all over again... lol


----------



## AbbySmith

Training a baby horse would be so fun! I obviously don't have the experience lol! But maybe once I know more about it! I do know that you did amazing! He seems like such a a sweetheart!


----------



## farmpony84

Well... Today wasn't what I would consider a "good ride" but I think it was a "win". It was cold, wet, and windy today. The neighbors across the corn field have been shooting target practice all day and Cloud was really skittish. I tacked him up anyway. He tossed his head all the way to the ring but I didn't lunge. He stood while I mounted and then we walked for probably ten minutes. He was very lookey at one corner of the ring but instead of avoiding the scary spot I just kept riding past it.

I did a lot of serpentines, circles and directional changes. He was racey so I had to keep slowing my post and then finally I just decided to sit the trot. He kept falling in and I had to really work to get him to bend and stay balanced. 

He started to spook at a sound in the woods but I sat deep and said "eh" so he stopped. it was about 2 steps into a trot - not a bolt or a jump. Head shot up and just 2 steps to the trot. I thought that was a win. I didn't stiffen and he didn't bolt. Then later he jumped at a cat but it was just a quick start. Just a start and a freeze. He is starting to listen to me rather than his flight response and I'm not tensing when he gets scared. So to me - today was a win.


----------



## tinyliny

Indeed!


----------

